# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  no puedo conectar

## Moñiño

Ya no tengo internet, salvo con un pincho y si como hoy me acerco a la biblio. ¿Porque no puedo conectar en casa al foro con el pincho? en otros sitios con conexion, como la biblio o en casa de alguna amigo con adsl no tengo problemas. No se mucho de informatica. Soluciones a: magojovis@gmail.com por si no pudiera entrar. Salu3
Ah, con el movil tampoco puedo.

----------


## b12jose

Moñiño cuando dices que no puedes conectar con el pincho, a que te refieres, que el pincho no conecta a internet, o que a pasar de estar conectado a internet no se puede conectar al foro.

Dime tipo de pincho y sistema operativo desde donde estés conectando.

Un saludo

----------


## Moñiño

A que esoty conectado pero a esta pagina no me deja entrar.  El pincho es zte de yoigo. Salu3.

----------


## Javi Drama

Pregunta (tonta)...&#191;se ha tocado algo? De la noche a la ma&#241;ana y tras una semana...he podido volver a conectar :S

Enviado desde mi SK17i usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## jbarrena

A mi me ocurre lo mismo, llevaba una semana sin poder conectar, y hoy por primera vez he podido. Curiosamente también me conecto con un pincho yoigo, pero es en la única página donde he tenido problemas.

----------


## b12jose

Bueno... pues aunque pregunté en mi primer post que tipo de sistema operativo se estaba usando... no conseguí respuesta... 

Yoigo tiene reconocido un problema de este modem 3G con el sistema operativo "Windows 7" no se si será vuestro caso (pues no me habéis contestado:P) os dejo un enlace con la información de yoigo:

Actualización del módem ZTE MF626.- Yoigo

Voy a escribirle (esto mismo, un copia y pega soy flojo) a Moñiño por mail, por si sigue teniendo problemas.

Igual esto no soluciona nada, pero podría ser una buena forma de empezar a ver que esta pasando  :Wink1:

----------


## Javi Drama

Disculpame Jose...si tu eres vago, yo m&#225;s, como dijiste pincho pues no me molest&#233; jejeje.

Yo me conecto con yoigo pero tarifa de datos normal y corriente en el m&#243;vil que entiendo se asemejar&#225; bastante a la del usb pero claro chuta sobre andoid.

Enviado desde mi SK17i usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## b12jose

Supongo que el problema de conectividad viene cuando no usas tapatalk para acceder, no?

Si mal no recuerdo estas usando un xperia, no? por lo que supongo que tendrás la 2.3.x de android, que navegador estas usando para acceder desde el móvil, que error te da cuando accedes (tiempo de respuesta agotado, no encontrado, etc) y ya casi por último accedes a la web, pero no puedes loguear??

Te pasa con otras páginas??

Ala, gasta un poco de tu tiempo y contestame esas preguntas  :Wink1:

----------


## Javi Drama

- Xperia mini pro (semos cutres y pobres)
- Icecram
- Error 503 siempre, es lo que me mosquea pues son de Server...
- No solo este foro, otro foro si me permit&#237;a acceso.
- No dejaba ni ver los post sin estar logado, lanzaba el error.
- Navegador por defecto y opera para probar alternativas...siempre con el mismo resultado.

Creo que est&#225; todo...no soy tan vago  :Wink1: 
Enviado desde mi SK17i usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## b12jose

Pues entonces no se muy bien que puede ser... si es sólo por este foro desde el móvil... malo malo. Supongo que será algo de la configuración del foro o del servidor... si además puedes acceder a otros foros... 

En su momento se habló que para loguearse desde el foro había que cambiar la plantilla, por lo que a lo mejor con  eso podrías arreglar el penúltimo punto.

Saludos

----------


## Javi Drama

Hombre a unas malas...os librais de mis gilipolleces... Ritxi lo agradecer&#225; jejeje.

Mientras siga funcionando pues solucionado, cuando vuelva a cascar te aviso Jose, y si vas bien de tiempo trasteamos.

Gracias figura.

Enviado desde mi SK17i usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## b12jose

Ok, a ver si hay suerte y no casca y poder seguir "ignorando" tus gilipolleces:P

----------


## jbarrena

perdona b12jose por no responder antes, yo concretamente tengo el windows xp y lo curioso es que sólo tengo problemas para entrar en esta página y solo en  ocasiones puntuales, aunque la "averia" dure varios dias.

----------


## jbarrena

perdon, es windows vista, lo puse mal.

----------


## b12jose

jbarrena, en principio he estado hablando con Moñiño también, pero no conseguimos llegar a nada en claro... además si sólo pasa en esta página, debe ser algún problema con el servidor... pero sin acceso a los logs ni nada... complicado...

saludos

----------


## Moñiño

Me pasa al reves, solo puedo entrar en momentos puntuales como hoy (Despues de tropecientosmil intentos) Gracias por todo Jose. Voy a probar otra cosilla cuando pase esta semana lena de fiestas y magias. Ya os comentare.

----------

